# 16 Cortana shortcuts, secrets, and power tips



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The Cortana web service is tightly tied to Windows 10, which means you can get instant answers to some common questions and calculations without having to open a web browser. Here are 16 tricks that work directly in the Windows 10 search box.


Here


----------

